# Having puppies questions



## Riverrose28 (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't delivered puppies since the 80's, my daughter, her hubby and my granson moved in with us, as they lost their home. Her femal pembrooke corgi is expecting, today is day 63, we've been watching her since last Fri. she looks low and her belly is dragging the ground, all the milk supply looks like a go, and her hoo ha is swollen, She is nesting under their bed, not in her nesting box. They have gone to the Doctor, and I'm here keeping an eye on her. Just went in and checked on her, and no puppies yet, but I can see them moving on her right side. She is not restless, nor is she panting or whining, this is her second litter, she had the first one in 2008, so she has experience. Should I worry if I see puppy movement? The last litter I delivered was a cocker in show coat, so couldn't see any movement.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 9, 2012)

She might be seeing the under the bed as a whelping box. You say see is swollen "back there" so that is for sure a sign. How is her appetite? If she has little or no interest in food that is another sign. I can't say I have seen movement as a sign personally, but it does make sense that it could be... If you can take her temp that is key. Normal would be 99 - 101. When it falls below 99 she should be within 12 hrs, 97 watch out! Puppeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response! I've been coazing her out from under the bed with treats, daughter had to take her hubby to dr. with bad pain, or she wouldn't have left her. She is only eating a little, just nibbling, not the whole bowl. but she eats all I offer her as a treat. I've been keeping an eye on her, and yes I'll take her temp. Thanks you for responding. I guess the movement is nothing but movement, as she doesn't seem to be in destress.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response! I've been coazing her out from under the bed with treats, daughter had to take her hubby to dr. with bad pain, or she wouldn't have left her. She is only eating a little, just nibbling, not the whole bowl. but she eats all I offer her as a treat. I've been keeping an eye on her, and yes I'll take her temp. Thanks you for responding. I guess the movement is nothing but movement, as she doesn't seem to be in destress.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 9, 2012)

You are very welcome. Is she does start whelping just give her "her space." She should be fine but if you can position yourself close enough by just to make sure she manages ok.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 9, 2012)

Get her out of the bedroom and close the door.

Find a quiet room or somewhere away from the going's on in the house. Put a whelping box in there and fill it with lots of layers of newspapers. She will start nesting and tearing them up when it's time. Make sure nobody goes in with her during whelping, except the person she is closest to. Never allow visitors to come in to see the whelping or to handle pups after they are born. Visitors can unknowingly bring in diseases. Some bitches can also become very protective of puppies, around unfamiliar people. They can attack the person, or in the worst cases, try to eat their puppies to save them.

Have clean newspapers ready between each whelping, to replace soiled ones. Have a large plastic bag for soiled papers. Have a small box lined with a towel, to put puppies in while she is having the next one. Allow her to eat the afterbirth if she wishes to. Time the puppies. If there are obviously more puppies and she hasn't whelped the next one after about an hour and a half - time to go off to the vet. Have the vet's number on hand and let him/know of the possible whelping. He should have been seeing her during her pregnancy anyway.

Have on hand now..

Sterilised scissors to cut cord. You don't need to tie off the end. Cut it about 1 1/2" from the body. Bitches sometimes chew it off too close, if left to do it alone.

Clean towels to dry off the puppies.

A clock.

Notepad and pen to dot down the times of each pup's arrival.

Chair or bed for someone to be there 24/7 now.

Make sure you know how to deliver a breach puppy, but I presume since these people have bred before, they know all about that. Hope all goes well.

Lizzie


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 9, 2012)

Exactly like Lizzie said. I have seen my dog deliver breach with no assistance from me, but no way could she have done it crouched under a bed. I thought she was pooping. She was actually delivering a pup rear first. She does not need an audience. Even though our dog is basically my husband's dog, when that time came in her past litters I was the midwife, so to speak, and he was not even present. She might mind him better but she trusts me.

Temperature?


----------



## gimp (Aug 9, 2012)

Corgis are a bit different than other dogs and can easily take many breaks for extended time between pups. Sometimes as much as three hours. If she is not in distress (trying to push and not producing anything) then let her be. If you are on FB there is a great group run by a repro author called Canine Reproduction, Fertility and Neonatal Challenges that always has people hanging out and answering questions as they come up. Also LOTS of articles on safe deliveries and issues with various breeds.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry to keep ya'll waiting, we took turns sleeping last night, then horse chores this morning. Yesterday afternoon her temp was normal, now this morning it is 99.2, and she is grumpy! Still no signs of labor but it should be soon. Wish we could move her to the living room, but daughter has a three year old son, and wants to keep him away from the dog. He's the reason for the puppies, as he let her out with the male.


----------



## gimp (Aug 10, 2012)

her temp will drop into the low 98s and may even drop twice. No worries. All will be fine. Sounds like either the boy or the girl dog need a little surgery. it will likely happen again with kids in the house.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think they both are getting it after this litter. Daughter used to show them, but finances have been tough lately. although now she has tail docks and dew claws as an extra expence, not to mention all the more vet bills. No puppies yet, Son-In_Law blocked off the way under the bed and she started laying in the nesting box, but when I went to check on her, she mowed her way threw and was back under the bed.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

Actually, she could have had the bitch spayed/aborted, immediately the tie was discovered. Too late now of course and lets hope all goes well. However, the bitch must be put somewhere away from the rest of the family. Have you a laundry room maybe? Maybe she could be put in a bathroom with her whelping box. When the puppies come, you will need to have her and the pups, in a secure area anyway. This especially when the little ones start to find their legs. You won't want them running and pooping all over the house. A baby gate would help to secure a safe area maybe. Or how about a very large puppy pen. You also won't want a three year old, handling the babies. Difficult situation I'm sure, for everyone, including the poor dog who must be stressed just by the move. Hopefully, the sire and dam have also had and passed their genetic health testing.

So many with animals, are losing their homes these days. It's all very sad and heartbreaking, for those who must actually give up their treasured pets.

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

That is why she is in the bedroom! That way she is away from all other pets and people except the ones that check on her. OMG! We must have twenty gates in this house, and two Ex pens, I have around ten dog crates for various sizes, just don't want to confine her in a crate while having pups. Vet says he feels six, we'll see. Daughter will take temp again soon, she's on the phone with the vet now, as it is day 63 and no action going on other then her nesting. Oh and being grumpy, but she is by herself. Thank you all for the advice, anything is helpful, and I'll keep you all updated, as it looks like another long night for us.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

I tend to think I have upset you somewhat, but can only go by what you were saying in the first place. I have no idea how your home is set up. Just trying to think of things which might help.

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

No, you haven't upset me, I have a fairly large home but only one bathroom, we were the only ones in the family that would take her family in with the dogs! We gave them the living room, dining room, and kitchen, although I do cook most of the meals. I don't have any other room to spare for the dog. I also can't let her dogs in with my dogs as I have bullies, and they are not going to share, hence the name bully! HAHA! She also has the fenced in front yard for her dogs that has an enclosed porch with a fan, for her male, but he is elderly and needs to come in during the heat of the day. We have gates at every door, simply to keep the granson out of certain areas so that he is supervised in these areas. My hubby has his man cave that actually has a lock on the door. I do wish I had another room just for privacy for this bitch, but it is not possable, My son-in-law hung towels on rods around the nesting box and it worked for awhile, but now she pushed the boxes aside and went back under the day bed. He is now going to put an ex pen up at the bed so she has to use the nesting box. Also vet said not to worry since she's not showing any signs of labor, just nesting, daughter is going to take her temp again soon, so we can spend another night taking turns sleeping. I do appreciate the advice! Thank you,


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't be alarmed about her being on day 63 and no puppies. 65 days is also VERY common, and will occassionally even go to 68. It is best to wait to have them go into labor on their own if possible, rather than inducing. Patience is the main thing. She'll have them when she's ready.  What about a swimming pool (kiddies pool) with newspapers and bedding in it? Do you think she would use that if it were in the room?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG! Mona that is perfect, I have a swimming pool for my bullies! Great idea! Son in law just ran in here in a tissy, as she just strted panting, he blocked off the under the bed with an ex pen, so she has to be in the nesting box, but I'll have him disinfect the dogs pool, put in some shredded paper and the clothes she was using to nest under the bed. Thanks, great idea as it is gig enough for my bullies, should be big enough for her! VEt said not to worry about it.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

Well it sounds as though you have a lot on your plate. Having puppies at the best of times is not easy, let alone having them in a new location. Plastic pools are wonderful as whelping 'boxes'. Easy to hose out and keep clean too. Whelping and puppies can be messy.

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry for responding late, been cutting up more newpaper, and son-in-law is power washing the dogs pool, new nesting box coming up, he's also going to put in the clothes she drug under the bed, oh well, whatever makes her happy. Thank you MOna so much for the pool suggestion, it's been so long since I've had puppies, I totally forgot about that! My guys are so spoiled, of course they have a pool!


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I hope it works for her, and yes, adding the bedding she dragged under the bed will help too! Good Luck, and looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

An update, usaually I'm in bed by this time of night, but she delivered a female tri colored around 6, right at feeding time, so I didn't help feed, took two hours for the second one, another tri female, breech, daughter had to deliver, big girl, not breathing, non responsive, thank God for all thos years I worked for a vet. I jumped in, and slung her, then gave her mouth to mouth, when she started to gasp I slung her again, and more mouth to mouth, plus lots of rubbing, now she is nursing and crying and normal. I've never dealt with corgies before and hope this is the last time, two hours between puppies is crazy, and she is still not done, as the vet said he felt six! OMG! It's going to be a long night! Needless to say my daughter is beside herself, and son-in-law is like a chicken with his head cut off! Guess I'm the only sane one here! Heaven help me! Wish all the pups were here so I can go to bed, but, I'm a Mom and MOMs will do what they do, protect each other, and help whenever. I'll update in the morning with pictures.


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2012)

CONGRATS on the new girls that you delivered so far! Sooooo.....inquiring minds want to know...where did she whelp them??


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

Three nice pups. How exciting. Congrats to all. Waiting for news.

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mona she is in the swimming pool! she has had three so far, two tri's and just delivered a sable female with a big white collar. No more contractions so far, but vet said he felt six, I really don't think so, but what do I know. Late night for us! Son-in-law is on watch now, and I'm on stand by. I always delivered my cockers once they started it went real quike, so this is all new to me. Thank God for all those years I worked for a vet or the second one wouldn't have made it. All so far are doing well. We have run out of clean newspaper, but what the heck, I have plenty of clean small blankets, and know not to use something like a guilt or comforter, as puppies will smother, we also have plenty of baby blankets. I hope I never have to go through this again, it's worse then mini mares! Thanks for all the support guys, I really appreciate it! I'll post pictures of the puppies tomorrow if she is finished by then, I have my doubts! This is the longest labor I've ever encountered.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just delivered zanother sable female, real tiny I hope she makes it!


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. She really is a slow whelper isn't she. Will keep fingers crossed for the little one. Is she nursing? Usually little ones catch up. If you haven't already, take her for a walk in the garden. That might move things along, if she's not finished yet. Put her on a lead though, just in case she goes off and hides somewhere, to have another. How is she doing? Does she look exhausted or ok?

Lizzie


----------



## gimp (Aug 11, 2012)

Corgis are often very slow with lots of pauses. it sounds pretty typical so far. Congrats. Short cords with the dwarf gene so they very often need some stimulation...rough towel rubs and squeezing the fluid out. it could be a long night, although four in less than four hours is pretty good. Hang in. yes, it will be a long night. I thought the daughter had had a litter prior???


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 11, 2012)

Any news?

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys, my computer is having a hissy fit! Hope it's completely over! She only delivered four, all females, all healthy, two tri's and two sable. Yes daughter did have a previous litter and it was a long one also. We did have to put alcohol on runts naval as it started bleeding this morning from Mom licking her to hard. I wanted to post pictures, but right now my cpmputer is not well, so I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it sounds as though everything has gone smoothly and well. I think four is a good number - and all little girls. How wonderful. Shall you be keeping any? Now I expect you have to dock tails and do dewclaws. Always expense with puppies isn't it. Do show pics when you can. My daughter has a Cardigan rescue and I travelled to dog shows for years, with a lady who bred Corgis. Lovely breeds.

Lizzie


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 11, 2012)

Keep forgetting to ask, what kind of Bullies you have? I always wanted a Bull Terrier, but never will now. Too much activity and training for my old bones.

Lizzie


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 12, 2012)

Liz, I have two english bulldogs, one male and one female, she is spayed, but he is not fixed as he has a small trachea and we are afraid to have the surgery. She had an elongated palate so when she was spayed it was fixed. We had a bullmastiff many years ago they are wonderful as well, but don't live long enough. I also have a Jack Russel that I adopted, he is my snuggle bunny, and I swore I'd never own one, but don't regret it now.

Yes puppies need tail docks and dewclaws soon. Funny thing is we already had one home waiting for a male! It's ironic!

My computer is having issues with Window Photo, and my media center, I think I'm going to delete some unused junk and see if it helps the problem so I can post some new pictures of the little babies.


----------



## bevann (Aug 12, 2012)

I have had Pembroke Corgis since 1982 2 spayed females now Showed and bred some litter My mentor was an English woman who brought a nice tri bitch when she came to the US I would have had them in 1960 when I saw my first 1, but talked to Marjorie Butcher at a show (Cote De Neige Kennels) and she asked if I had heated and A C kennels NO)so I figured they must be hot house variety dogs-boy was I wrong.Love the breed and their little smiling faces and happy attitudes My mentor showed me how to do tails so you don't get stump.Easy at 3 days cut a thin rubber band and have a nother person hold puppy in palm of hand.You tie a very tight knot in band close to puppy's rear.Trim ends of band short and in about 3 -5 days tail will shrivel and fall off.It's like putting a rubber band on your finger or banding sheep tails.Wish I were closer-I would do if for you.Corgi puppies are the cutest-they play like kittens.I would love to have 1 but not right now.Many horse people have them -great on a farm and great with kids.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 12, 2012)

I love Bulldogs. My mother bred them in England, years ago. But the breed is fraught with problems I know. Worse these days. Did you hear what happened at Crufts? A Bulldog was excused from showing, since the vets considered him to have such a shortened face, that he could not breathe properly. And this was a very famous dog. Others were excused too. At least the English are trying to do something about the extremes in breeding today.

I also love Bull Mastiffs. Actually, I do love flat-faced dogs. I'll bet your JR keeps you hopping.

Lizzie


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 12, 2012)

Forgot to add. Download ATF Cleaner. It's free on the net. Run it every day, if you use your computer a lot. It's a great little tool for getting rid of junk. When you open it, it will show a list of things. Click on each individually and then run the last one until is shows clear 4 times.

Lizzie


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations, I think? I know you are so tired but you sure make a good grandpuppyma.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Vicki, actually I don't have a choice but to be a good gran ma to everything, it's in my nature, and I so appreciate all the help and good wishes that my LB family has given me.

WE lost the runt, Mom laid on her! She was my favorite and doing so well, as we all know the runts are such little fighters, but I guess it wasn't to be.

My daughter that owns the dogs had to move in with us, as they lost their home, and she is not doing well, she has a tumor on her pituary gland. Sometimes I can't even understand what she is tring to say, her speech is so slurred. Her hubby is in the union and has been laid off of work for 2 yrs. anyway he has a interview next Mon. I wish him luck, as he has moved up in the books. This breeding was not planned. My daughter used to show in conformation and agility, and we all know that the AKC doesn't allowed fixed animals, What a shame! They have a three yr. old son that let the female out with the male while she wasn't looking so hence a small number of pups. She had to go to the nuoligists, (I know I didn't spell that right) this morning, and after calling the vet yesterday, he wanted the pups and Mom in first thing this morning, so I volunteered. It's been along time since I had pups and so much I had forgotten, such as she should be on puppie food for the extra vitamins, and since there are now only three pups to rotate them on the mammary glands to keep her from having mastisis. They all had their tails docked and dew claws removed. I think it is a barbaric practice, and wish it was banned entirely for all breeds. Sorry it's just my opinion! Feel welcome to post your opinion on this as well! I mean really why can't they keep thier tails?


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry you lost the little one. I'm sure you are all very sad about that.

Your poor daughter too. Such a lot to deal with. I know what it's like to lose a home. Many years ago I lost my home. I lived in a lovely old neighbourhood, but gangs were quickly taking it over. They attacked us every night and we had to move in fear for our lives. We moved overnight, with help of friends. The gangs wanted our home and they got it. Welcome to Southern California. We had put everything we had and all our life savings, into that house, plus about $100,000 of upgrades. We not only lost our home, but our good credit too, since we obviously could not pay the mortgage on a home where it was impossible to live. I was just recovering from colon cancer and all that didn't help. I think I cried for months. Thank goodness my darling daughter (who owns Harlequin Farms) came to our rescue and gave us a place to live. I had a huge aviary of large exotic birds, which I had to sell immediately and also, many of our dogs. I had shown dogs all my life. I also had to sell my last horses. Financially, we never did recover. We were too old to start again. I had always been homesick for England and it all made me moreso. But my daughter and family are here, so I stayed. Losing one's home is a bitter pill to swallow. These days, with so many losing theirs, I know exactly how they feel. Give your daughter and son-in-law my best. They are still young, so have time to get their lives together again. Things will improve for all of you. And bless you Riverrose, for taking them in.

Lizzie


----------



## Mona (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry for the pup lost. Yes, maybe it was just meant to be.It sounds like your daughter and family are in a really rough situation, and I wish them all the best, bith medically and financially.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 15, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> They all had their tails docked and dew claws removed. I think it is a barbaric practice, and wish it was banned entirely for all breeds. Sorry it's just my opinion! Feel welcome to post your opinion on this as well! I mean really why can't they keep thier tails?


I would NEVER remove dewclaws. It's their THUMB, for goodness sake! And unless your dogs are hunting dogs (still not a good excuse in my book- "they" say they can be torn off easily) there is NO reason to remove them. I also agree there is no reason to dock tails. My poor JRT was docked so short he has a stump. And I KNOW it bothered him as a puppy, he chewed the end constantly. Finally it must have stopped hurting, he stopped chewing it. He is also de-thumbed. He has trouble holding bones and stuff, unlike Finn, who has his thumbs.

It's only because of "style" that this is still done in the US. Britain stopped docking a long time ago. And cropping. And declawing.

The US needs to move into the 21st century.


----------



## Mona (Aug 15, 2012)

I have had MANY, MANY dogs' dewclaws removed, and I have NEVER seen ANY differences in those dogs (other than visual) in comparison to those with dewclaws. My dogs have absolutely NO problem with holding their bones and toys in their paws to chew on them. I have personally had tails and dewclaws removed on many dogs, per breed standards and for cosmetic reasons. I have not personally had ears cropped, but my Boxer is cropped, and I like the look a lot, BUT, this is just my opnion. This said though, I do also like the natural eared Boxers, but I would want the tail docked, again, just for cosmetic reasons I guess, just because I prefer the look of it. As long as I own a Boxer and it is not illegal to dock, my Boxers will be docked.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 15, 2012)

The removal of dewclaws, makes absolutely no difference, to how a dog might be able to hold a bone or toy. Dewclaws are just appendages, left over from pre-historic times, when dogs did not actually walk on the tippy toes, which they do now. Some dogs have front and rear dewclaws. Obviously rear ones, do not have anything to do with holding anything. Great Pyrenees and some GP crosses and a few other dogs, have the rear ones also. They are not usually even attached by bone and can easily be snipped and removed.

Incidentally, many other species, also have this left-over remnant of a historic extra toe.

I am all in favour of removing dewclaws. I can't even count, how many dogs I've seen (mostly hairy dogs) with dewclaws which have grown so long, they have curled and grown back into the leg. Ask any dog groomer, just how many they have seen. If I had a Great Pyrenees which I was not showing, I'd also have the rear ones snipped. They serve no useful purpose at all and can be a problem. Many dogs will actually nibble on dewclaws. I suspect, thinking that they are something which shouldn't be there.

Every litter I ever produced, had their dewclaws removed at two days. It is a very minor procedure.

Cropping and docking are usually up to the breeder, unless in a country where it is prohibited. However, in the US, where cropping and docking are usually done in a given breed, if you wish to show, then it's best to have it done. In Great Danes, we do see a lot more uncropped dogs being shown and winning. However, it was a difficult process and took many years, to have judges even give them a second look. When I brought all my GDs to the US with me, none were cropped. I was mostly laughed out of the ring.

Try showing an undocked dog where it is the norm these days, and you might as well save the money. There are a couple of Rotti owners, showing undocked animals, but they are few and far between.

One thing I must add though. If you do decide to have a dog cropped, make sure you are willing and have the knowledge and patience, to attend to and tape the crop, regularly and up to a year or more, if necessary. Nothing worse than seeing a cropped dog with ears which flop. It is not a quick or easy process.

Lizzie


----------



## Mona (Aug 15, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> One thing I must add though. If you do decide to have a dog cropped, make sure you are willing and have the knowledge and patience, to attend to and tape the crop, regularly and up to a year or more, if necessary. Nothing worse than seeing a cropped dog with ears which flop. It is not a quick or easy process.


I'll say! I always wanted a cropped Boxer..until I bought a young 9 week puppy with a show crop! Thankfully, hers were standing I think by about 5 or 6 months of age! All that time, and tapping, and wrapping, and cursing, I swore I would never buy another cropped pup. Now that it is all over and they are standing nice and pretty, who knows, I MAY buy another cropped pup. Am more leanind towards NOT though! (BUT...."Never say never"!)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 16, 2012)

I worked with a small animal vet for decades, and have held many a tiny puppy for its dock and dewclaw removal, hated it. The poor little things would scream and wiggle, just awful. I used to raise and breed American Cockers, Blk. & Tan, and they also had theirs removed for show only, as no one would take them out to scare up birds with coats and ears that hung to the ground and took hours to groom. Ear cropping is actually not so bad, as it is a surgery and the dog is asleep, and given pain meds after. If the cartledge is good the ears will stand without a problem. Well we had to dock the new puppies tails, as that is what the standard calls for, but, I still don't like it! Could live without it. To each their own.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have yet to remove our puppies' dew claws; I always say I will....but just can't bring myself to do it (or have it done); contrary to what people say, it DOES hurt them. I may do it with a short-haired breed, but I don't do it with our Berners; if people want to remove them they can do it when they spay or neuter them


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 16, 2012)

First let me just say well done Terry for being such a brilliant puppy midwife - so sorry the little one didn't make it for you though. I do hope life turns around for your daughter and her family real soon.

Regarding the docking etc issue, we didn't dock the last JR littler we had and they all ended up with curly little tails - looked cute! I would never crop ears even if it was allowed over here in the UK, just dont like it! But dew claws, then yes, provided they are done when the pups are 1-3 days old and before they become 'attached'. Unless for medical reasons dew claws should not be removed at a later date as it is a major operation and there can be difficulties with the healing process - so Matt please leave yours alone now!

One of our JR's still has her front dews and they cause her a load of trouble every now and again when they catch on the long grass or the brambles as she belts across our fields and round our woodland. She pulls the claw half out of the claw bed and it is pretty painful! Being a typical JR she wont let us touch it, so we have to wait a few days while she licks it and fiddles with it until it loosens and drops off at its broken point - of course it grows again I wish it didn't!! But I do wish her breeder had bothered to remove them for her.






Hope your computer soon gets sorted - cant wait to see the pics of the gorgeous new cuddly bundles!


----------



## Mona (Aug 17, 2012)

> if people want to remove them they can do it when they spay or neuter them


I've done it both ways. I have personally removed dewclaws from MANY newborn puppies over the years. If done properly, right at/in the joint where it attaches, put pressure on it before making the cut, there is basically no bleeding, and yes, they do scream blue murder, but it often starts before you even cut, and stops as soon as the pup is reunited with it's dam. All I ever did was put a bit of Quik Stop Powder on it, and that was all it ever took. I never had an issue with infection or bleeding or toes growing back.

I have also had dew claws removed on both toy and large breeds upon spay/neuter, and believe me, this is FAAAAAAAAAAAAR more serious, FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR more painful, and more drawbacks to the healing process of having it done this way. I would take the having it done at birth (within the first 1-3 days) vs the procedure at spaying/neutering ANY day!

As for tails, I would not do that myself....VET ALWAYS! I have seen too many instances where "breeders" hacked into the tails themselves, severing the bone, rather than making a clean cut between the vertebrae, and has resulted in a lot of pain and discomfort for the dog...even after the vet "fixes" the problem at a later date, they will often still show phantom pain from the years of discomfort they have endured before that.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.justlabradors.com/forum/lab-chat/129077-why-i-will-never-remove-dew-claws-my-puppies-4.html

I still would never do it to any of my dogs.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 21, 2012)

OK, another question, do you all think I should give the MOM some puppy food that has extra calcuim and vitimins? And, one more thing do I take them back to the vet at five weeks for their first shots and expose them to virus's and germs, or do the injections myself? The only thing that concerns me about giving the injections myslef, sub-Q, is that it is the pups first and they would need to be observed for half an hour for problems, and, I'm 20 minutes away from the vets if there is a reaction! What do you guys think?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 21, 2012)

How do you copy a picture from facbook into this site? my daughter took a picture of the puppies, but I can't seem to copy and past it.


----------



## Mona (Aug 21, 2012)

I never fed the dam anything special unless they were needing it. Your girl has a fairly small litter there so she should do just fine. As to the shots. personally I would not be vaccinating at such a young age. But that said, I have also wondered in the past about bringing young puppies to a vet clinic, because afterall, what is there...SICK pets! I never wondered or thought at all about it, until one time I was on my way to the vet (80 miles away) thinking she needed a c-section, when she ended up popping the first one out before we got there. So he set us up in the basement on a couch at the vet clinic, to whelp her oout. Those pups ended up dieing. They got little pustules and ended up dieing within days. I was just sick over it, and even though the vet told me they must have picked up a staph infection from their mom while being born, truthfully, I didn't buy into that. I always suspected (and maybe wrongfully so) that they picked something up at the clinic. It had never happened to me before that, not after. I have vaccinated the puppies myself, sub-Q. I never even thought about anything happening back then, but I know with the horses, I did keep a bottle of Eppinipherine on hand for such occassions. I never had to use it, but since I was 80 miles from vet, was just something handy to have, "just in case".


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 22, 2012)

I was finally able to load a picture into photobucket, I was sent two by my youngest daughter, she took them with her fancy phone. It took forever to load with my dial up. Here are thelittle teddy bears!


----------



## Mona (Aug 22, 2012)

Awww, what pretty little babies.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 23, 2012)

We give our dogs puppy kibble two weeks from whelping. When they've had their puppies they get 4 cans of dog food, all the kibble they want (plus cooked ground beef and other treats), and a tums everyday. Our dogs are 90+lbs., though. It's crazy how much they can eat when nursing and still stay ribby.

I bring our puppies to the vet at 7 weeks of age for a full check up, vaccinations, and microchip insertion. Also, we deworm at 2, 4, 6, and 8 weeks with Pyrantel Pamoate suspension.

Oh...and we did have a puppy have a minor reaction to the vaccine within minutes (started vomiting). So I'm glad we were there (gave Benadryl IM and something else....and he was fine).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 23, 2012)

Matt thanks for the info, the puppies had to go to the vet already for an exam, when they had their tails docked and dewclaws done. I forgot about benedril, as I always keep some on hand, cause I have bullies that are alergic to just about everything. So I think I'll give them their first shots at home and watch them. Oh my, I'm so in love with them, I go in there everyday and kiss and hug them, they are so cute, huggable, and kissable. When it comes time to sell them I think my heart will break!


----------



## bevann (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the photo Terry.Corgi puppies are the Cutest.I have a friend whose husband was a pro handler and she commented that she had seen many breeds of puppies but agreed that Corgis were the cutest.I raised several litters and they are fascinating to watch at play.Puppies who play like kittens.I really miss raising puppies.Enjoy them Terry and keep posting photos as they grow.Had a litter of Corgis once that were swimmer pups.I did physical therapy on them several times daily and they turned out fine.My old Corgi will be 12 on Aug 28&I think she is starting to lose her hearing-healthy otherwise.Her daughter is 10.I love their little smiling faces and big ears and stubby legs and little wiggly butts with no tails


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh Bev, you made me tear up, they are so adorable! I know when it comes time to let them go, I'm going to be so sad, and they weren't expected or planned, but they are here and so loved. The grandkids have all been here and loved on them, and a couple are starting to open their little eyes. Their little tiny legs and paws are so cute, and their little ears are to die for. Just too darn cute! My youngest daughter is coming this weekend, we are having a chicken roundup, so I'll get her to take more pictures with her fancy phone and get them posted. My cmputer is having a hissy fit and my photo gallery isn't working, but if she takes photos and e-mails them to me I can put them in photobucket, then post.


----------



## bevann (Aug 24, 2012)

No more puppies for me here, but I get my Corgi fix occasionally.A friend who had Pembrokes has now switched to Cardigans(shows and breeds a litter once in a while)calls me when she has puppies.I have to wait until they are 4 or 5 weeks old(no danger of my transmitting anything by then)and I get to go play with them and smell puppy breath.I would LOVE to have another Corgi puppy.My 10 year old "puppy" is right near me while I am on the computer.


----------

